# 6 Coupe



## little<>< (May 7, 2002)

*6 Convertible*

From Toronto AutoShow, don't think I would want a white interior, but, "if I had a million dollars..."


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Looks like bad lighting on beige leather to me. :dunno: 

BTW, thats a vert, coupe has a roof.


----------



## little<>< (May 7, 2002)

Whoops, can't fix the title on the main page, Thanks.


----------

